# 4,540 payday! Grand lake results (OMBTT)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Grand Lake may be pea green but that does not effect the fish! I had to watch the crappie guys for 3 days catch crappie one after another and big ones too. I was so impressed I just might go back this weekend. The bass fishing was great too. 316 bass caught for 565 pounds with an average size of 1.79 and average team caught 4.79 fish. Pretty solid numbers for any Ohio lake. We personally caught 20 fish and had our limit in less than a hour. We had 23 bites and the ones that got off were our bigger bites. You cant make mistakes like that with these guys and expect to get in the money. I had a mini set up with no food at this event due to the distance away from the house and the wind always howls. Well it was 85 degrees or so with virtually no wind for a change! The BFL will hammer them this weekend! Congrats again to Tony Newland and Tony Collins for the 2cd straight win. They took home 4,545 for this event and 2,300 at last event.
Next event will be at my favorite Indian Lake. Do not forget as well we have a Pot~A~Gold open 285 entry at Mosquito lake 05./31-06/01 and a Ohio River open 05/24 at powhatan point. Here is the ling to results
http://www.ombtt.com/ombtt14-02final.pdf

And here is the recap video of the event.


----------

